# Importing Classic Motorbikes



## linbin (Sep 4, 2009)

My husband is looking into importing 5 classic motorbikes when we emmigrate mid Jan 2012 but seems v complicated & expensive although the bikes are not very valuable they have personal worth to him. Has anyone else had experience of this, exactly how complicated is it?


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

hi
some info on this thread with links to sites which will assist you.


----------

